# Available subcontractor kane/dupage county



## fidel (Jun 1, 2009)

Available subcontractor in the dupage and kane county area. 3 trucks available with 5+ year expirence each driver. sidewalk crew available. western 7.5 plows one yeard old and 1000 western salt spreaders. email or call if i can help out. [email protected] 630-908-0679


----------

